# COBIA TOWERS/T TOPS/POLEING PLATFORMS



## Breeze Fabricators

OVER 7000 SQUARE FEET MANUFACTURING SPACE ALLOWS US TO WORK WHEN OTHERS CAN'T

WE OFFER THE BEST WARRANTEE IN THE INDUSTRY BECAUSE WE HAVE BEEN BUILDING

SINCE1988. OTHERS CAN COPY WHAT THEY HAVE LEARNED WHILE WORKING FOR US BUT IF 

YOU WANT A TOWER DESIGNED BY THE ORIGINALS NOT A COPY OF OUR WORK THEN BRING 

US THIER QUOTE AND WE WILL BEAT OR MATCH IT. WE WILL DRIVE FROM PANAMA CITY FL. 

TO NEW ORLEANS LA. TO MEET WITH YOU ON YOUR BOAT FOR A CONTRACT PRICE. 

:usaflag:usaflag:usaflag


----------



## BigBass

Met Tim with Breeze Fabricators at the Florida fishing show in FWB on a Sunday. He as able to met me in Shalimarthe following Tuesday, I am having him install a Cobia tower on my 26ft ROBALO. Very happy with his professionalism and knowledge of what I wanted and how we could accomplish this at a very affordable and fair price. Can't wait to hit the Destin pass this Cobia season!


----------



## hardyboy

Bump for our friends at Breeze Fab. 



Master Welders.



Great people... great product.


----------



## Breeze Fabricators

Bump. Not many sportfishing towers being built. Thanks B P


----------



## LITECATCH

They just built a T-Top for WayneO's 22 Pathfinder and it turned out AWESOME!! I have been trying to get him to put one on for 8 years!! Great job Tim!! Now we won't cook down there in the keys lobstering!!


----------



## Breeze Fabricators

Bump
:thumbsup:


----------



## Breeze Fabricators

*Pictures of our work?*


----------



## cambosoup99

give me a quote on ttop for 17ft cape horn with rod holders


----------



## zulubravo34

id like an estimate on a t top without canvas, just the aluminum frame with four rod holders and an electronics box for a cape horn 17 ft with a large console


----------



## Breeze Fabricators

zulubravo34 said:


> id like an estimate on a t top without canvas, just the aluminum frame with four rod holders and an electronics box for a cape horn 17 ft with a large console


 
We are running a special on the t top for $1450. We don't make the e box ourselves but I think Orca is getting around $350. Search e bay for a better deal. Tim @ 554 6172








This is exactly what you would get!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Brad King

i need a contact number and person for Breeze Fabricators!!


----------



## JoeZ

Google, pal. Google.

http://www.breezefabricators.com/

934-8609. Ask for Tim.


----------



## Breeze Fabricators

*Towers*

Brad, call me on my cell. 554 6172. Also we have several towers going right now so its a good time to stop by for ideas even if you don't use us I will help you get what you want. Tim


----------



## camuchi

Tim
Can you guys make new canvas for an existing top?
Do you have to have the boat or could I measure?
Thanks
Matt


----------



## bigrick

I'll be calling you next week, spent my boat budget on electronics ( figured a tower wasn't a must for at least another month). Sorry I didn't call back, But I will be doing business with you when I get the time.


----------



## Breeze Fabricators

Bump


----------

